

Cstore_fdw: A Columnar Store for PostgreSQL - pykello
https://github.com/citusdata/cstore_fdw

======
MoOmer
There's also the In Memory Columnar Store [0, 1] by Konstantin Knizhnik, if
anyone's interested.

[0]:
[http://www.pgcon.org/2014/schedule/events/643.en.html](http://www.pgcon.org/2014/schedule/events/643.en.html)

[1]:
[http://www.garret.ru/imcs/user_guide.html](http://www.garret.ru/imcs/user_guide.html)

------
ddorian43
Compared to Monetdb:

[https://www.monetdb.org/content/citusdb-postgresql-column-
st...](https://www.monetdb.org/content/citusdb-postgresql-column-store-vs-
monetdb-tpc-h-shootout)

------
spacemanmatt
I briefly worked for a place that had been through cstore and greenplum before
buying into Vertica, right before I started. They were simply hungry for
analytical performance and had the cash. It was a really great buy for them in
performance but also ease of use.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Hindsight: I was skeptical that they'd left all the metadata
(configuration/application domain data) in PostgreSQL while moving the (100x
larger) business data to Vertica. At this point I'd repeat the pattern just
for the sheer delight of dealing with a complex application schema in
PostgreSQL. The flexibility demanded of Vertica was decidedly less in that
shop.

~~~
beagle3
Did you guys perhaps benchmark kdb vs. Vertica?

~~~
spacemanmatt
Nope. Vertica provided the right performance and the right (SQL) interface for
analysts.

------
makmanalp
This isn't the same cstore as in Stonebraker et al, right?
[http://db.csail.mit.edu/projects/cstore/](http://db.csail.mit.edu/projects/cstore/)

~~~
pykello
Nope, they're two different systems with a similar name.

------
ch
This deserves a closer look. It appears to be making use of the ORC format
used in Hive, and last I looked was implemented in Java and tied in tight with
the Hive arch. So this must be a rewrite of an ORC reader/writer. Selfishly I
wish they'd picked Parquet instead of ORC.

------
ericflo
This looks very promising

------
lessthunk
Excited! Let's see how it performs.

